# Advice - Baratza Sette 30 Grinder



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi all,

I was wondering if I could pick your brains when it comes to Coffee Grinders and one in particular - Baratza Sette 30 Grinder

I would like a grinder that can be used for espresso and pour over coffee. I don't want to spend anything over £500.00

Has anyone in the forum got one of these grinders or used to own one? if so what do you think of it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's fine for espresso (accepting the limitations of the steps), possibly for finer French press grinds, but not really a pour over grinder.


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

MWJB said:


> It's fine for espresso (accepting the limitations of the steps), possibly for finer French press grinds, but not really a pour over grinder.


 Thanks for your reply @MWJB

Would you have a grinder you recommend that isn't the niche


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Andy Brown said:


> Thanks for your reply @MWJB
> 
> Would you have a grinder you recommend that isn't the niche


 Well, there's the Wilfa flat, which has the flipside issue...good adjustability for brewed, perhaps limited for espresso (though I've not tried the Wilfa for espresso).

How specific are your espresso demands (neat vs milky drinks, happy with longer ratios)?

How many espresso shots do you make vs pour over?

What about the Sette for espresso & a 1zpresso Q2 (or similar, just looking at cheaper, but capable, brewed grinders) for pourover?


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Well, there's the Wilfa flat, which has the flipside issue...good adjustability for brewed, perhaps limited for espresso (though I've not tried the Wilfa for espresso).
> 
> How specific are your espresso demands (neat vs milky drinks, happy with longer ratios)?
> 
> ...


 Espresso wise I enjoy both.

At the minute I drink only pour over coffee as I don't have a grinder or machine for espresso. I was told back in the day to spend more of your budget on a good grinder rather than the espresso machine so getting over this hurdle first.

That is an option I have looked at as I use a hand grinder currently. I was just curious if I could get something that was suitable for both.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Andy Brown said:


> That is an option I have looked at as I use a hand grinder currently. I was just curious if I could get something that was suitable for both.


 Undoubtedly you can get something suitable for both in electric (maybe tricky under £400 new though), even so, I tend to leave a grinder in the espresso range & use another in the filter range.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Andy Brown said:


> Thanks for your reply @MWJB
> 
> Would you have a grinder you recommend that isn't the niche


 I've had several grinders including a couple from Baratza. Having now settled on a Niche Zero, and loving it, I wonder why you are excluding it?


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

centaursailing said:


> I've had several grinders including a couple from Baratza. Having now settled on a Niche Zero, and loving it, I wonder why you are excluding it?


 Nothing against it as I have never owned one. More because they are as rare as hens teeth by the sounds of it

Just thinking of something I can go for that will get me similar results


----------

